# 8530 Clausing mill purchase missing head



## chevnova396 (Oct 22, 2014)

I just picked up this 8530 Clausing Mill *​*(see attached pictures). It has everything except the head. Should I part it out or try and find a BP M head and adapt to this unit? Chance of finding a Clausing head  would be slim I'm guessing. I would appreciate your advice and comments.

Thank you.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's the rub on this one. If you part it out the parts that are most needed you don't have. Find the BP head and go from there.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks fot the advice Billy G. I have found a couple of M heads at machinery dealers They are in the $550 to $600 range plus shipping. I was hoping to find something cheaper. I picked this up cheap, so I can wait and look some more.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 22, 2014)

You could run a wanted ad in say CL for a Clausing head. You never know what your neighbors got in the corner of their garage. That is how I found my Sanford surface grinder just 4 miles from my house! The guy forgot he had it stuffed in the corner. My wanted ad jogged his memory. It wouldn’t hurt to try…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good idea! Thanks, Dave


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 23, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Here's the rub on this one. If you part it out the parts that are most needed you don't have. Find the BP head and go from there.
> 
> "Billy G"



DITTO!!!!


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a spare head for an 8520, not sure if there's any/much difference between the two or not. As far as I can tell, there isn't.
I'd bought it for spare parts, but don't think I'll be needing it.
I did sell Terry W. the draw bar, but that can be made fairly easy and I did scavange the fine feed gears for my mill since some of the teeth were stripped on it. A source for them is mentioned here: http://www.wentztech.com/metalworkin...ing-8520-mill/
If it will work for you and you're interested, I'd sell it.
It's also missing the quill down feed handles (course & fine), but Terry W. did an excellent thread on making one.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 24, 2014)

If you part it out and I don't suggest you go that route but if you do, I would love to buy the two speed table drive mechanism for my 8520. 

Cheers
shawn


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks. I agree with you. It would be nice to get it up and running again.
I will let you know if I decide to part it out.


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes. I would be interested in Mill head if it would fit my 8530 and I could find replacement fine feed gears.
How much are you asking for the Mill head? Would you mind packaging and shipping to Las Vegas, NV? I would pay for shipping and handling.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## middle.road (Oct 24, 2014)

That is a sweet looking machine. One always has to wonder - were did the head go and where is it now...
Perhaps interrupted during a restoration and the parts became separated?
Is that a gear drive mechanism on the table? That would be cool even on my Index.

_Dan


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 25, 2014)

I went to a sale listed on CL. The owner had pallets and pallets of all kinds of tools. We looked and looked thru all of the items and cannot find the head. This went on for a couple of months. The 4 attaching head screws were found in the table slots. I found the front belt cover plate in one of the boxes. He finally agreed to sell me what he had.
The gear drive has 2 speeds. Not quite as nice as a power feed, but works real smooth.

Now if I can find a just find a working mill head!


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes. I am interested in your mill head. I will pm you in a week (after you return from your trip). Thanks for responding to post.




JPigg55 said:


> I have a spare head for an 8520, not sure if there's any/much difference between the two or not. As far as I can tell, there isn't.
> I'd bought it for spare parts, but don't think I'll be needing it.
> I did sell Terry W. the draw bar, but that can be made fairly easy and I did scavange the fine feed gears for my mill since some of the teeth were stripped on it. A source for them is mentioned here: http://www.wentztech.com/metalworkin...ing-8520-mill/
> If it will work for you and you're interested, I'd sell it.
> ...


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 26, 2014)

ChevNova396, I have the exact same issue as you - a Clausing mill with no head. I have been looking for a suitable head for about 2 years now.  Some guy in San Diego had a complete head and drive unit for $600 + shipping. Don't know if it's still available.


----------



## chevnova396 (Oct 27, 2014)

AR1911, I have a line on a M head for $400 plus shipping. I hope it works out. 

Are you looking for an M head or a Clausing head? I have quite a few feelers out, if something else comes up, I wll let you know.


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm open to almost anything within reason. I had an Emco milling head for the 5" lathe, but it was just too small.
I would even adapt a (gasp!) minimill head to it. But the OE would be ideal, and an M-head or Rustok 2nd choice. 

Good luck with your M-head deal )


----------

